# Ewan McGregor's 22 year marriage possibly down the drain.



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ewan-mcg...en-furious-fling-fargo-co-star-111848033.html

Just check out the disgusting reponses some people are writing down on the comments section. This kind of stuff makes you lose hope in relationships, doesn't it? issed::cussing:

Look at these>>> From someone named morun: "bravo 4 Ewan. he has set himself free of pretending to be attracted to only his wife for 22yrs. he is tired of unrealistic man made rules , rules that those men didnt even conform to but imposed on other humsns who foolishly fell for it. how can natural behavior be cheating, thats #$%$. Monogamy is so unnatural and biologically unrealistic. Ewan has figured it out and wants out of this human stupidity and self inflicted torture. good 4 him"

Joe: "Ewan is a star. He doesn't have to put up with a prudish wife that can't live with a little philandering."

john a: "I love all the "Midlife Crisis" #$%$ She's super hot and 20 years younger than his wife. No mystery here."

morun: "hilarious humans are. all the fake, pretend responses just amuses me. this isnt Hollywood, this is life and reality. the notion that u are only attracted to ur legal partner and no one else is #$%$ and unrealistic and biologically and naturally impossible. Marriages and exclusive relationships are a fantasy created by Man. Monogamy is not natural, it is mans attempt to fight against ur natural desires. if 2 adult animals, humans desire each other sexually, they are not going to allow some #$%$ rules and design by Man to stop the inevitable. what needs to stop to alleviate some pain is 4 humans tp stop lying to each other, making unrealistic lifelong promises that go against ur biology in every way. stop signing #$%$ legal documents promising to have sex w 1 person 4 the rest of ur life."

Matt: "Its simple. Look at Elizabeth and look at his wife. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out why he wanted to dip his stick in her."


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, it does. At the same time, it makes me think: "What else is new?" 

That's how sad it is.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Lose hope? Yes it does.

Actors, notwithstanding, regular folks seem to pick the wrong person to be their life partner. This is a big reason relationships fail. Compatibility is very important. A persons 'looks' can be key but secondary.
And the chemistry must be present and lasting.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

NatashaYurino said:


> .....he has set himself free of pretending to be attracted to only his wife for 22yrs. he is tired of unrealistic man made rules , rules that those men didnt even conform....
> 
> ....."Ewan is a star. He doesn't have to put up with a prudish wife that can't live with a little philandering."
> 
> ...


As a 68 year old man who has been married for over 46 years, I believe that Marriage should be about commitment. Yes, I came close to divorcing my wife, but I also worked to save the marriage. 

Celebrity and inflated ego's and a sense of entitlement destroy many marriages.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sick comments from sick people.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

NatashaYurino said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ewan-mcg...en-furious-fling-fargo-co-star-111848033.html
> 
> Just check out the disgusting reponses some people are writing down on the comments section. This kind of stuff makes you lose hope in relationships, doesn't it? issed::cussing:
> 
> ...


Note to self don't marry these commenters.


----------



## JustTheFacts (Jun 27, 2017)

I would pay good money to see the faces of those commenters if they found out their spouses were cheating on them. I guarantee you they wouldn't be so flippant then.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a bit disappointed in Ewan but not surprised. He has sex scenes with other actresses in about half the movies he does.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

JustTheFacts said:


> I would pay good money to see the faces of those commenters if they found out their spouses were cheating on them. I guarantee you they wouldn't be so flippant then.


Thats if anyone has been mad enough to marry them in the first place.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm a bit disappointed in Ewan but not surprised. He has sex scenes with other actresses in about half the movies he does.


and that's asking for trouble.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

No way I would ever marry anyone in the entertainment business.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Not sure why anyone cares about the goings on of celebrities lives. Anyway, the temptations a famous, good looking, rich person has to endure is so far beyond anything a normal person would ever have to deal with, its hard for every day people to understand how easy it is for celebrities to cheat. A good reason they shouldn't ever get married. 

I do find it funny when average people are "shocked" by someone rich and famous and extremely good looking having an affair. "I would never cheat on my wife" is an easy statement to make when you're not being approached by anyone else. But when you have super model hot girls every day throwing themselves at you, well... Like I said, celebrities just shouldn't get married. Or at the very least, should have an open marriage where anything goes. Pretty easy to sit on your high horse about being faithful to your wife when you're level of temptation isn't even in the same galaxy as a celebrities.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Does anyone know why they broke up? Maybe she cheated on him? Maybe they mutually agreed to separate? Maybe she's a lesbian? Who knows? They were separated months before this new woman arrived on the scene.


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Not sure why anyone cares about the goings on of celebrities lives. Anyway, the temptations a famous, good looking, rich person has to endure is so far beyond anything a normal person would ever have to deal with, its hard for every day people to understand how easy it is for celebrities to cheat. A good reason they shouldn't ever get married.
> 
> I do find it funny when average people are "shocked" by someone rich and famous and extremely good looking having an affair. "I would never cheat on my wife" is an easy statement to make when you're not being approached by anyone else. But when you have super model hot girls every day throwing themselves at you, well... Like I said, celebrities just shouldn't get married. Or at the very least, should have an open marriage where anything goes. Pretty easy to sit on your high horse about being faithful to your wife when you're level of temptation isn't even in the same galaxy as a celebrities.


So to you being faithful is merely about not having the opportunity to cheat and not because the person truly cares about their loved one not to inflict this kind of pain on them?

I may not have tons of money and fame, but since I am a woman these aren't necessary for my chances of being unfaithful to increase, but what I do have is looks. Not to sound conceited or anything, just being very honest for the sake of this conversation, and I've had countless chances to cheat on boyfriends, sometimes even with their so-called friends, and I never gave in. I'm not saying I am a saint and can do no wrong but of the mistakes I've made in my life, being a cheater is not one of them. And before you or anyone try and say that what I just said is woman's point of view and I have no idea what's like to face temptation as a man...well I can say the same thing. Men will never have any idea what's like being a woman in a situation where you have to use every ounce of respect and love for your SO in order to say no to a greek god of a man making advances towards you, saying and doing all those things that as a woman you fantasize about, even if you never admit it to anyone. I can assure you gentlemen that it is not as easy as some men you'd say it is.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Not sure why anyone cares about the goings on of celebrities lives. Anyway, the temptations a famous, good looking, rich person has to endure is so far beyond anything a normal person would ever have to deal with, its hard for every day people to understand how easy it is for celebrities to cheat. A good reason they shouldn't ever get married.
> 
> I do find it funny when average people are "shocked" by someone rich and famous and extremely good looking having an affair. "I would never cheat on my wife" is an easy statement to make when you're not being approached by anyone else. But when you have super model hot girls every day throwing themselves at you, well... Like I said, celebrities just shouldn't get married. Or at the very least, should have an open marriage where anything goes. Pretty easy to sit on your high horse about being faithful to your wife when you're level of temptation isn't even in the same galaxy as a celebrities.


A good man(or woman)wont cheat regardless. I am sure that most men(and women) have had opportunities to cheat in their lives even if they aren't rich or famous, but countless still remain faithful.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Like most of us good at what he does flawed as a person.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> A good man(or woman)wont cheat regardless. I am sure that most men(and women) have had opportunities to cheat in their lives even if they aren't rich or famous, but countless still remain faithful.


Yes, we have all been tempted in our lives. The difference between the level of temptation for an average person vs a celebrity is too far beyond your imagination to fathom it. 

I don't put myself in situations to be tempted. That is a big part of avoiding temptation. Fact is a celebrity can go to a grocery store to pick up some bread and have half a dozen people tripping over themselves to come and tempt you. They didn't purposely put themselves in a situation that could lead to them cheating. There is no normalcy with what someone like that experiences. 

So again, it is easy to sit on your high horse about this when you have no idea what level of temptation they go through and its something you will never experience. Even the average person has a very good chance of either cheating or being cheated on. The likelyhood of a celebrity cheating is going to be much greater. I'm just saying they shouldn't get married or at the very least they should go into it knowing the odds of them staying faithful are almost nil and should insist on an open marriage with rules in place. 

A person who has been tempted 50 times in a 20 year marriage is something quite different then a person who gets tempted 50 times a day. Lets be realistic here.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

What amazes me is that ego driven men who seem to be intelligent cannot figure out that the new partnership is transactional, she provides young flesh he provides the money. It is really a sad thing. I am sure they think about the fact that maybe she doesn't love me at all, she has ulterior motives as does he.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

There’s an old joke (generally attributed to Groucho Marx) that is appropriate here:
“I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.”

Yes, she’s young. Yes, she’s hot. But for me, the second a woman makes it known she’s willing to suborn infidelity, she instantly becomes unacceptably unattractive. 

I could never engage in infidelity with any woman who would have me.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

From what I can gather from the various reports, the couple had been separated since May 2017. Whether it was a legal separation heading towards divorce, or informal, none of the reports say.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

NatashaYurino said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ewan-mcg...en-furious-fling-fargo-co-star-111848033.html
> 
> Just check out the disgusting reponses some people are writing down on the comments section. This kind of stuff makes you lose hope in relationships, doesn't it? issed::cussing:


Don't let messages posted on an anonymous message board influence your view of society too much. There have always been people like that, but now these types of people can broadcast their views to a large audience.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> From what I can gather from the various reports, the couple had been separated since May 2017. Whether it was a legal separation heading towards divorce, or informal, none of the reports say.


Both couples in this split up in May. Seems awful coincidental that both marriages hit the rocks at the same time....


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> Earlier this week, 22-year-old Clara posted a photo of her mum with Ewan cropped out to Twitter, writing: “How frickin gorgeous is my mama?? Strongest, smartest most loving woman I know. My rock.


Ewan is just another low-character person that will sacrifice his children’s love and respect so that he can get his ego and sexual organ spiked for 10-20 minutes.
*
What shall it gain a man to have ejaculations with a betraying woman but lose the respect and love of his children?*


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NatashaYurino said:


> Men will never have any idea what's like being a woman in a situation where you have to use every ounce of respect and love for your SO in order to say no to a greek god of a man making advances towards you, saying and doing all those things that as a woman you fantasize about, even if you never admit it to anyone. I can assure you gentlemen that it is not as easy as some men you'd say it is.


The problem is that those 'greek gods' rarely turn out to be gods (or even greek  in bed though.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

NatashaYurino said:


> So to you being faithful is merely about not having the opportunity to cheat and not because the person truly cares about their loved one not to inflict this kind of pain on them?
> 
> I may not have tons of money and fame, but since I am a woman these aren't necessary for my chances of being unfaithful to increase, but what I do have is looks. Not to sound conceited or anything, just being very honest for the sake of this conversation, and I've had countless chances to cheat on boyfriends, sometimes even with their so-called friends, and I never gave in. I'm not saying I am a saint and can do no wrong but of the mistakes I've made in my life, being a cheater is not one of them. And before you or anyone try and say that what I just said is woman's point of view and I have no idea what's like to face temptation as a man...well I can say the same thing. *Men will never have any idea what's like being a woman in a situation where you have to use every ounce of respect and love for your SO in order to say no to a greek god of a man making advances towards you, saying and doing all those things that as a woman you fantasize about, even if you never admit it to anyone. I can assure you gentlemen that it is not as easy as some men you'd say it is.*


While the overall theme of this post is spot on, I must take issue with the bolded.

So men are never presented with the opportunity to cheat with a sex goddess? And men are the ones who are supposedly weak, easily tempted, and unable to keep it in their pants And yet you would have us believe that men are unable to understand the challenge of being propositioned by an attractive member of the opposite sex? Please. 

When I have been faced with such opportunities, it has taken zero effort on my part to say no. None whatsoever. It's about integrity. A person who would enter into an adulterous affair lacks integrity and someone lacking in integrity is automatically unattractive to someone with integrity. It is a deal breaker. As such, to the faithful, no such deal could ever be forged. It really is that simple. 

So yes, us men know full well what it takes to refuse adulterous offers... and some of us handle it without having to stress ourselves.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> While the overall theme of this post is spot on, I must take issue with the bolded.
> 
> So men are never presented with the opportunity to cheat with a sex goddess? And men are the ones who are supposedly weak, easily tempted, and unable to keep it in their pants And yet you would have us believe that men are unable to understand the challenge of being propositioned by an attractive member of the opposite sex? Please.
> 
> ...


You are so right, its all about integrity and character. Whether we are rich or poor, attractive or average, I am sure most of us here have had opportunities come up but have stayed firm in our resolve. I wouldn't think twice about saying no and avoiding such situations. I have no interest in a sordid affair. Its also about having good healthy boundaries with the opposite sex and making sure that you don't let yourself be in situations where there is temptation. 

As you also say, if a man(good looking or not) was coming onto me, that would immediately make him very unattractive in my eyes that he would do that to a married woman. 
I find good moral values, integrity and good character so attractive in a man. I have no respect whatsoever for any person who comes on to a married person. Or a married person who comes on to someone else.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

honcho said:


> Both couples in this split up in May. Seems awful coincidental that both marriages hit the rocks at the same time....


I don't know the whole story. Don't care to. 

From what I have read in other articles about Ewan, he stays gone from home a lot making movies. And when he's not making movies he's going out on these dirt bike expeditions to Asia and Africa for months at a time, and making documentaries about doing that. The man was never home to be a husband to anyone.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> NatashaYurino said:
> 
> 
> > So to you being faithful is merely about not having the opportunity to cheat and not because the person truly cares about their loved one not to inflict this kind of pain on them?
> ...


I must concur. I do not believe that "temptation" is a relevant term to cognizant individuals. I can say that for me there is far more mental involvement than physical. Being with a beautiful woman is no different than being with any woman except in how it is perceived. As far as the tangible feeling goes, that can be accomplished with one's hand and we ascribe no "beauty" to a hand so then it is logical to conclude that there is a form of mental trickery involved when a beautiful woman (or man) is more tempting than any other.

If the most vile looking, mold covered piece of beef was also the most tender and delicious would it be prudent to choose the clean, red, ascetically pleasing cut even tough it may be less flavorful and as tough as leather? If the ultimate goal is flavor and tenderness then the former choice would better serve but if the mind sees only the "beauty" of the latter then would we not have been "tricked" by our perception of beautiful being better? To quote Forrest Gump's mother, "pretty is as pretty does" and, as RMY has said, anyone willing to lie and cheat to engage with a committed individual has no "beauty" in my eyes.

Also, I find it curious that cheaters avoid "getting caught". If one has any respect for and ascribes any value to themselves as a person then are they not "caught" by the one whose opinion should matter most of all? It is truly perplexing to me.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Another thing to consider is that people who actively seek out celebrity as their life and profession, be it as an actor, rock star, athlete, kardashian clone, what have you, and actually put in the work to pursue and achieve it...those people are mentally wired differently than those who don't.

The entire celebrity industry is one that is predicated upon the product being the actual physical person...in other words, the product that the celebrity industry is selling is objectification of ones self. Of course there are exceptions, but it is almost an inevitability that relationships in this context are essentially revolving door.


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

@Rocky Mountain Yeti @NoChoice

_"*And before you or anyone try and say that what I just said is woman's point of view and I have no idea what's like to face temptation as a man...well I can say the same thing.* Men will never have any idea what's like being a woman in a situation where you have to use every ounce of respect and love for your SO in order to say no to a greek god of a man making advances towards you, saying and doing all those things that as a woman you fantasize about, even if you never admit it to anyone. I can assure you gentlemen that it is not as easy as some men you'd say it is."_

Let me explain what I meant. My point wasn't really to question whether men can know what's like to face temptation and not give in like women can. The reason I said what I said is because whenever people are talking about a man who has cheated there's always a man who ends up saying that our female opinion is not valid because we don't know what's like to be a man and have male hormones and how hard it is to turn down the opportunity to have sex with a beautiful woman. This type of man makes it sound like cheating is almost a moral/social obligation for men and because of that it is women who *must* learn to accept it and *must* not *ever* be mad/hurt by it and *must* let the man get away with it.

These men will have you believe that men stand absolutely 0% of chance of being able to say no to another woman while women have 0% of chance of truly being tempted and that's why when a man cheats he is just a good man who's a slave to his nature but when a woman cheats, because it's not in her nature, it is for one reason and one reason only: pure evilness.

Most women here will agree with me that it is frustrating to have your opinion and sometimes even your pain, of being betrayed, dismissed on the account that men have it worse as far as fighting temptation off is concerned.

I only included what I said in my original post as a way of letting this type of man know, if there are any here, that I do not accept such notion because it does not make infidelity any less painful for women simply because they men wish it would.

Hope you guys understood better and I am sorry for not making myself clearer in my original post.


----------

